# Walnut toxins and your Garden



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

Yesterday morning we had our first hard frost. I woke up to what sounded like rain, but it was the walnut trees shedding their leaves. At 5:30 am they were falling like crazy, and by 3PM, the tree was completely bare. 

I've never seen them drop their leaves so fast like that, but it also got me thinking.... I use sawdust for bedding in the barn. Walnut is full of a toxin called juglone. You should NEVER use this for animal bedding, even partially, and especially for horses, it could cause them founder. 

So my question is, if it can be toxic to animals, can it be toxic to my garden soil also? The one tree hangs directly over one corner of the garden, so the leaves and nuts most definetly break down into the soil. Has anyone had experience on this? Everything I read seems to show either solid evidence that the tree shouldn't be anywhere near the garden, or the other extreme, it is just fine. Thoughts?


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

There are 200 plant that are harmed by juglone, from 4 or 5 trees in the walnut family.
I have used Peacan leave around tomatoes as mulch with no problem, but would not do it again just to be safe.
Once composted they are okay to add to your garden.
I would shred them & mix with over browns & animal manure for at least 6 months.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I've read a lot about how the leaves and roots are toxic for other plants, but I'm not seeing it in real life. We have several black walnuts, with plenty of plants growing underneath them. I know pawpaws love black walnuts and are a common understory companion - elderberries must love them too, because we have thick stands underneath a couple of walnuts. 

crabapple, glad to know that about composting the leaves.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

When I eat Walnuts it makes my mouth itch.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

RevWC,
You should shell them before you eat them.


Sorry, I can not help myself.

We have 5 young Black walnuts & a butternut.
If I understand it right only about 200 plant are harmed by the Toxins, that leave millions that grow just fine around the trees.
I know the old stand by "Twin Sisters" Daffodils grow under them with no problem. This is a wild Hybrid that still grows at my mothers old home place even tho no one has lived there for 40 years.:flower:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I was always told never put walnut leaves on the garden ... but I have never put it to test. My walnuts are on the upper 10, no where near the garden.

So ... I'm no help... (sorry)


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

I have a couple of big walnuts by the old garden. No problems except roots sucking up nutrients.

A rhyme passed down in my family for generations.

"If you want happy dogs in summer you have to start in May

Put the leaves of the Walnut where the dogs lay"

I still used them for that, a great flea and tick repellent. I've literally seen tiny ticks crawl off a dog I was giving walnut capsules (powdered green walnut hulls). If fleas infest a dog house I toss in some leaves, problem solved.

If I plan a fishing trip into the swamp I start taking green walnut capsules from the health food store a week in advance. No bites from mosquitoes. Sometimes I grab a few leaves if mosquitoes are bad out by the garden. Tear them and rub on exposed skin.

The pesticide properties of the walnut were written about in England almost 2000 years ago, by a Roman&#8230;

In a pinch I'll put some leaves in the chicken laying boxes to control mites. 
The husks around the nuts are a medicine that is still used, even in modern medicine! It kills intestinal parasites in man or beast.

I know nothing about the affect on horses&#8230;

A list of plants that can be grown under walnut trees depending on soil conditions.

http://www.ppdl.purdue.edu/PPDL/expert/black_walnut_toxicity.html

(There are 2 plants that are better as an insect repellant...
Callicarpa Americana - American Beauty Berry
Eupatorium capillifolium - Dog Fennel

I posted about them in another prepper forum... Board index ‹ Survival, Preparedness, and Sustainability ‹ Foraging ‹ General
http://americanpreppersnetwork.net/viewtopic.php?f=131&t=42438. Included is how to make a spray repellant.

I actually made 30 posts of useful medicnal and edible plants I found this year. The posts begin with Medicinal Edible 01 and end with MnE 30 Joe Pye Weed. I posted about them here for folks interested in plants. http://americanpreppersnetwork.net/viewforum.php?f=131)


----------

